# Poppy and Danny....



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Danny is our boy kitty we have had from a kitten. He is one of the gentlest cats I have ever known. The funny thing is he is afraid of Poppy!








Hi!!!!








Uh, hi????








Or maybe not!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic.... Ahhhhhh


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe..... Too cute :grin: Beautiful pics Dori, especially the 1st one with Danny hiding in the shadows ray:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks to you both! I didn't notice Danny in the background until I looked at the shot on the comp. :tongue:


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

thats cool So Cute


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much! They are fun to watch!


----------

